# O/T - Massa says good-bye...



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Will leave Ferrari at the end of 2013.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, he was gonna go to Indy cars this year, but Ferrari resigned him.
Not sure if he's going to Indy car next year...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

after losing the world championship the way he did, and especially after his injury and recovery, I have pulled for Massa too. After he let Alonso by this past weekend, I hoped he would have at least gotten a podium. I don't understand how Alonso gets a 2.7 sec pit stop and Massa gets a 3.3. Maybe I do, but that alone could have gotten him into DRS behind Weber. 

I know they won't let him race with Alonso, but if the championship is decided before the last race I hope he does well in his last race at home in Brazil.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been a second seat Ferrari fan since Michele Alboreto. I will be sad to see Massa go.

Who do you all think will be the favorite for the open spot?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

like smalltime i too am a fan of the red cars.cuz i,m new to fi racing i dont know who is changing teams but, whoever takes his spot they better beat the redbull team! thats all i care about.if massa goes to the indy series i spect i,ll start watching that too. go ferrari:thumbsup:


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like Raikkonen is the replacement.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

smalltime said:


> I've been a second seat Ferrari fan since Michele Alboreto. I will be sad to see Massa go.
> 
> Who do you all think will be the favorite for the open spot?


It's Mr. personality, Kimi Raikkonen! Wow, Kimi doesn't like to play second to anyone and I am sure he wants another world championship. 

If you haven't heard it, go back and listen to Abu Dhabi 2012 when the crew radioed him while he was leading the race: "Just leave me alone, I know what I'm doing." Reading his quotes are something. This will be fun to watch.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They've made such a big deal of Red Bull wanting Kimi, I never thought of him going back to Ferrari.
It makes sense for him to go back if he's that unhappy with Lotus. I'm not sure how he 
would get along with Alonzo.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Kimi has signed with Ferrari.

Now we are looking forward to a real interesting next season.

Two Alpha males in one team a shure way to create confrontation and spicy situations on and off the track. With ex champions there is no second seat. Good for the spectators and probably not so good for Ferrari. But a least they give the people what they want: ENTERTAINMENT:hat:

Hope they really meet on equal footing.

Regards 

Mario:wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

De pony run, he jump, he twitch ...

(I know; I know. Sorry, but every time I see this thread's title, I want to crack some corn. It's the need for seed.)


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think Kimi will be putting up with 3.3 second pit stops when Alonzo's are 2.7 seconds. That should make for some interesting radio communications. 

Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I heard this this week. Massa is taking Kimi's seat at Lotus.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Alonso will wish he was never born next season - I can't wait.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

open wheel is going to be interesting next year. go Ferrari. I hope Juan Pablo has a good year in indycar next year also.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Latest rumor is that Kimi might now retire because of the pinched nerve in his back.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I heard this this week. Massa is taking Kimi's seat at Lotus.


I hope you are right. It would be a shame to see him go to Indycar. 

.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any confirmation from Lotus. Maybe they think he's past his prime?
To me, it looks like the fresh start he has been looking for, and Lotus may do
good to have a different perspective from another champion caliber driver.


----------

